# Felt Factory bibs - any opinions?



## srenkin (Aug 23, 2011)

Ordered a set of Factory bibs from Felt recently. I was hoping they were made by Craft like the Race bibs, but these are from a different manufacturer called CCN. I don't know much about them, and have no way to guage the durability or comfort of the chamois without riding in them (but then I can't return them). I'm debating whether to keep them or not - I'd sure like to hear some opinions about CCN quality and how they compare to similar bibs from other manufacturers? Thanks.

Sam


----------



## Phatz85 (Sep 19, 2011)

I bought a set,haven't worn them on a ride yet as I live in upstate Ny(brrr)They did feel quite comfortable when I tried them on.


----------



## evensen007 (Mar 8, 2012)

I've got a pair and they are pretty nice. I've done 110 mile rides in them.


----------



## srenkin (Aug 23, 2011)

I returned the bibs. The shoulder straps were just too snug for my frame, and I didn't want to experiment with sizes by mail any further. At some point I might consider the Factory shorts however - I did like the material and graphics.


----------

